# Pigeon Art



## Gimpel (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm an artist and pigeons are one of my favorite subjects. Yes, I can paint your favorite bird! 

Please check out My Site.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pictures! I can't do digital art. I don't have the right equipment for it. I've seen/favorited a lot of your stuff on dA


----------



## Gimpel (Jan 25, 2011)

So why didn't you tell me about this site when you were on DA? 

I've been busy,busy,busy. I'm doing the newsletter for the Old German Owl Club as well as the local club. 

Lots of birds on eggs and one early baby that has to be hand fed. How are your birds doing?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know why I didn't tell you, honestly. I usually tell people, except on dA apparently. Just didn't occur to me I guess, haha 
Sounds like you are busy! Especially with handfeeding. That takes up a lot of time.
My birds are great  Lots of squeaking already.


----------



## Gimpel (Jan 25, 2011)

What are you breeding now? I have Archangels, Old German Owls and Chinese Owls.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Racing pigeons, Indian Fantails, Oriental Frills (Old-style - Satinettes), and I had American Fantails, but they will have a new home in the next month or so


----------

